# escape artist!



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I received my hang on breeding tank and got it assembled---netted the mother and put her in there last night. Added an airline to bring water from tank to breeding tank---everything was going great! Woke up this morning and she escaped from the breeding tank and back in the main tank!!


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Did you add the cover that goes on the outlet for the water? I know I've done that before too ha.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I have the lid on the top, but she must of went out where the the outlet goes to the tank..
The water in the breeder tank rises pretty high to where she could just do a little hop into the main tank. I will take a pic when I get home!


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Right, well my breeder traps have all had little covers, or screens that go in front of the outlet so the fish can't escape through there.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

hmmm---i guess i will have to rig something up. Or I may be missing a part...thx


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep should be a small flat piece. There was two. One with bigger slits than the other. A piece of craft canvas works just as well though. 

Well mine is the marina breeders, what is yours?


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I have the same one ----I have two slit pieces but I thought those were for something else----directions weren't the best--I will look at it when I go home--Thx


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Welcome. Yep thats what they are for lol.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

haha----I will chalk it up as a beginner lesson.....Trying to get her out of my 125 was hard enough......lol


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I have yet to have any luck having a fish drop in one of those. I have used them in many occasions to raise fry in! They work great for that. But I had the small trap too, so that may have not helped. Now I just use 10g tanks ha.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have had a male picta release in one, but yeah they are great for raising fry in.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you thought the instructions were bad you will want to turn the volume down on this guy,but he shows how to set up your breeder.
Marina Hang On Breeding Box (Unboxing) - YouTube


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I made the mistake of not turning down the volume---hahaha--I got it set right..now


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I have found a 1 small (newborn) in my main tank and I honestly have no idea what it is--Tomm I am going to try and get it out and put in the breeder tank---I will let you know what I find out tomm!!


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

well--my female spit out 14 fry the other day---She seems very happy and content. The breeder tank worked great!!


----------

